# YAY! I got flourite cheap!



## NFish (Nov 5, 2002)

I printed out the Big Als page of flourite for $10.99, and took it in to Petsmart and they matched the price!!! I got 2 bags (the only bags they had) for less that Petsmarts' price for one bag (their price is $24.99). I'm sooooo happy! How should I rinse this stuff?


----------



## Sundewd (Mar 15, 2004)

ARGH, and I thought ignorace was bliss!


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

> How should I rinse this stuff?


Until it runs clear .


----------



## Rolo (Dec 10, 2003)

Nfish, I did the same thing. I couldn't believe it worked myself (since one petsmart denied me b/c it was an internet deal). Though I just moved on 10 minutes to the next petsmart and they felt like being nice. However, that manager also told me they won't do it again b/c it was an internet deal.

I rinsed my fluorite over a window screen that was placed over a bucket. Like Buck said, until it runs clear.


----------



## Raul-7 (Oct 17, 2003)

I remember someone saying if you rinse it for a while and then let it dry, it stops clouding the water.


----------



## malkore (Nov 3, 2003)

Raul-7 said:


> I remember someone saying if you rinse it for a while and then let it dry, it stops clouding the water.


Not true. i've rinsed it clean, put it in a tank for 2 months, removed it, let it dry and when you put it in the water again, it clouds up.

rinsing through a tight wire mesh strainer (or window screen) is about the best method.


----------



## Zach987 (Mar 4, 2004)

just did the same thing in atlanta tonight, went to three PET co's and marts around the city and bought enough for a pure florite base ALL for 40$ 

sometimes corp greed works for the little man


----------



## Georgiadawgger (Apr 23, 2004)

Ah, but you guys could have saved another few dollars for a hamburger if you printed out petsolutios.com for $9.99. j/k Petsmart is great in their price matching!!:tongue:


----------



## g8wayg8r (Dec 24, 2003)

That's amazing. Most of the price matching I've seen has been for local retail only. Guess I'll have to go there see if it works here as well.


----------



## tommyboy22481 (Mar 24, 2004)

I tried this at the Madison east side Petsmart and they took one look and said "We dont price match websites"  I got the same thing at another LFS a couple blocks away. Ended up ordering three bags from petsolutions.com for $45. Still much cheaper than the LFS cost but I wish I could have saved the $15 shipping cost. Petsolutions was $10 cheaper than even Big-als after shipping.

That stuff is a pain to rinse though, took me an hour to rinse a bag and a half. I was just using a bucket though, maybe I can find a screen to rinse the rest of it.


----------



## Georgiadawgger (Apr 23, 2004)

Yeah, its only going to be a matter of time before they say "no" to websites. Of course some stuff they sell in stores are way higher than even their own website (which they definitely will match).


----------



## corigan (Feb 22, 2004)

Georgiadawgger said:


> Yeah, its only going to be a matter of time before they say "no" to websites. Of course some stuff they sell in stores are way higher than even their own website (which they definitely will match).


 From what I can tell it's depends on the manager. 

Matt


----------



## Zach987 (Mar 4, 2004)

I had to go to 3 stores to get the bags I needed for the base. All of the managers I talked to were cool about the price diffrence execpt one near north point mall. Most mentioned that it was a great deal


----------



## corigan (Feb 22, 2004)

Zach987 said:


> I had to go to 3 stores to get the bags I needed for the base. All of the managers I talked to were cool about the price diffrence execpt one near north point mall. Most mentioned that it was a great deal


 LOL, I had one manager ask me if they could keep the ads so they could give it to one of the girls that worked there so she could get some cheap flourite too. This one girl in the fish department loves me now since she got her flourite even cheaper than she could have with her employee discount. 

Matt


----------



## gnome (Mar 9, 2004)

NFish said:


> How should I rinse this stuff?


No rinsing at all. Check out my album where it says "Flourite..."

http://f2.pg.photos.yahoo.com/mizmo_naomi

Sorry I came into this a little late. 

-Naomi

Oops - just changed the settings so you could actually see the album. Sorry!:icon_redf


----------



## xt87 (Jun 16, 2004)

I should try that over here then in the future. I'm going to be taking out my gravel and putting this stuff in... I don't know if it will work or not though with the whole trade off. The managers I've seen over here are kinda crabby and strict. Does petco have this stuff? If not I will try petsmart.


----------



## silicon_dt (May 2, 2004)

This post makes me sick, as I paid $25 bucks for mine at Petsmart before I knew about the price match! Thanks guys!! lol


----------



## glass-gardens.com (Apr 14, 2004)

Petsmart in Ankeny Iowa says they will not match internet pricing, not even from there own website


----------



## audiotaylor (Apr 2, 2004)

silicon_dt said:


> This post makes me sick, as I paid $25 bucks for mine at Petsmart before I knew about the price match! Thanks guys!! lol


Just thought you in particular would like to know that I just pulled this off tonight too. :icon_bigg I got 2 bags for 9.99 each. I bet they loose money doing that! Sorry, I just had to rub it in! :icon_lol: 
-David


----------



## corigan (Feb 22, 2004)

audiotaylor said:


> Just thought you in particular would like to know that I just pulled this off tonight too. :icon_bigg I got 2 bags for 9.99 each. I bet they loose money doing that! Sorry, I just had to rub it in! :icon_lol:
> -David


 I doubt they do loose money. I bet you all these places probably get these bags dirt cheap. If not how could bigals and petsolutions sell so cheap? I just assume petsmart has that much of a markup on their products. How I look at it, they make enough money ripping off unsuspecting customers that pay full price at their stores. Some of us walking in every once in awhile and getting flourite for a cheaper price isn't going to hurt their bottom line at all. 

At my local petsmart I had one manager who had no problems price matching me, and then I got the night-time manager once and she was a little hesitant until I told her that the daytime manager told me to bring in any ad and he'll pricematch me anything. I told here I would just leave and make sure I never came into their store again. Of course she ended up pricematching me.

Matt


----------



## Georgiadawgger (Apr 23, 2004)

The crazy thing is I think 9.99 is really close to cost (my LFS was shocked that petsmart does the matching). I guess one way of looking at it, the overall loss to petsmart is negligable especially when they sell all the other stuff like dog and cat grooming, food, horse stuff, lizards, etc. Maybe we should "stock" up and take advantage of this while we can!!! (I think I may actually have an extra bag once I'm done with my move to use for another tank)


----------

